
Microsoft: First dead, then dropped - jcwentz
http://arstechnica.com/journals/microsoft.ars/2007/04/11/msft-dead-then-dropped
======
mynameishere
Good way to lose money: Believe free advice from Goldman Sachs (or any
financial corp).

